
Curiosity discovers unidentified, metallic object on Mars - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/137570-curiosity-discovers-unidentified-metallic-object-on-mars
======
lutusp
I wish people would avoid sensationalist headlines about quotidian events. And
no, boys and girls, "quotidian" doesn't mean "evidence for an alien subsurface
civilization" as the linked article shamefully tries to suggest.

